# 5.5 week old kittens question



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Out of the 4 kittens 2 of them are walking and running confidently, another one is nearly there but the 4th one is still dragging her back legs when trying to walk. Is it normal that at this age she still cannot walk or am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

The fact that she is trying to walk is a good sign  I'd say you are worrying unecessarily. When Willow had her kittens recently all three of them developed at different rates - one opened her eyes some 3 or 4 days before the others and I seem to recall she was walking and running around whilst the other two were still doing their crocodile crawling around the place.

Lots of sites will tell you that kittens are supposed to walk, wean, learn to drive  at certain ages but they are only guidelines.

Let nature take its course. If you notice the kitten having difficulty then that's a different matter of course and straight to the vet you should go but honestly I wouldn't worry too much - I'm sure she'll be running around your feet in no time.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. That makes me feel better, knowing that she is probably alright.


----------



## beaton (Sep 2, 2005)

My cat had quite a few litters and all kittens walked perfectly at 5.5 weeks. :? Kittens used to be able to go to new homes at 6 weeks here, meaning that they were expected to walk and run properly and eat solid food (not always the case). You should take that one to the vet. Good luck.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

beaton said:


> Kittens used to be able to go to new homes at 6 weeks here, meaning that they were expected to walk and run properly and eat solid food (not always the case). You should take that one to the vet. Good luck.


Six weeks is too young to be parted from Mum, I'm glad that has changed now. I couldn't even get mine onto solid foods until 8 weeks (despite tempting them with everything I could think of). I took mine to the vets as I was so concerned and their advise matched exactly the advise I got here which was let nature take its course and if still concerned go to the vet - you can never be too careful with kittens.

So, I stand by what I say BUT I agree that if you are still concerned and there is no improvement that you should take baby to the vet.

How is he/she doing by the way?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm afraid there's a neurological problem with this kitten. If it is dragging its back legs and can't move them, I would take it to the vet. I'm sorry, but I fear that this kitten will not be able to walk. It the nerves to the back legs were intact, the kitten would have some control over their movement. It's heart breaking, but I believe the condition is probably permanent.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree, I would take him to the vet. A 5.5 week old kitten not eating solid foods is one thing, but one that drags their legs is totally different!


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I think it looks like she is progressing. She is not totally dragging them. She is trying to leep using her back feet. Sometimes she also stands on them but when she tries to walk she slips. In fact I bought her kind of like a mat which I put on the floor so that she would not slip as much and maybe it would help her. However I will still take her to the vet. But I think she is progressing.


----------



## Can_Man (Aug 21, 2005)

snake said:


> I think it looks like she is progressing. She is not totally dragging them. She is trying to leep using her back feet. Sometimes she also stands on them but when she tries to walk she slips. In fact I bought her kind of like a mat which I put on the floor so that she would not slip as much and maybe it would help her. However I will still take her to the vet. But I think she is progressing.


good news.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I got Beave at 5 weeks. He walked almost like he was drunk and couldn't walk straight at all, he didn't even play for a few weeks. He couldn't get out of his little bed or anything for about a week and a half. Just so you know, he's now jumping up to the top of our 6 ft. freezer knocking stuff off. At about 2 1/2 months he could jump onto our overly high bed(you know the ones you need a step stool to get in?) He climbs trees etc. I wouldn't worry unless he stops improving. But if you ARE worried, by all meens take him in to put yourself at rest.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Kitten is walking very well now!!! She is running around the place and her hind legs only occasionely slip. The mat helped her I think but really it was just a matter of time. Thank God

Thx for all your posts


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Snake, I'm so pleased! Good for the little one!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ohhhh I am so pleased to hear that - lucky lucky you to have lovely little kitty cats running around all over the place. What are they all called? Have you posted any pictures of them - I haven't seen any but might have missed a post. I'd love to see them.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Pictures of the kittens can be seen on the website: www.honeyblisspersians.com 

Our Cats-->Kittens Available

They are the babies of Dolly Mixture(the bottom 4)


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

The Black-tortie and white one(Sweet Zoe) took long to get on its feet. She is the only female. The other 3 are males.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

> Our kittens vary in price according to quality (pet, breeding and show). We do not bind new owners with any contracts but those kittens sold as PETS (i.e. not intended to breed from) should be neutered/spayed as soon as this is practical. Pedigrees are temporarily witheld till a certificate of proof of neutering/spaying signed by a veterinarian is presented to us.


 8) :thumb


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

^^Just except that if the new owner doesn't need to sign a contract and doesn't care about pedigree, they could use the cats in a backyard breeding program.  

BTW -- I am SO glad that the little girl is doing better! I have heard too many sad stories about kittens lately. Cute little babies.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Heather Sharada said:


> In the days pre early desexing I actually charged an additional $50 - which was refundable when I saw the desex certificate.


I think that's a good method -- or else I have seen some breeders who just make the person sign a contract saying that if you don't send the breeder proof of neutering by a certain time, then the breeder gets the cat back without (or with...I can't remember) a refund.

Or both -- that would be my ideal solution. As much incentive as possible to neuter the cats -- that's what I would give.


----------

